

Rake start - jcsalterego
http://ozmm.org/posts/rake_start.html

======
Oompa
What great timing, I'm working on a Sinatra & MongoDB app as well. Quite
useful.

~~~
audionerd
Same here ... and here I thought it was a really specific niche!

